# TJ07 - Burning Hell



## Tintin (Jun 11, 2010)

_*TJ07 - Burning Hell*_

At first: I'm german, so my english isn't perfect, but i do my best to be understandable to you.

But now the project: I've got something to do. There is a Silverstone JT07 which has to be modded. The plan: Get it black and red.

I try to build a special eye-catcher which is the reason for the name. It is planned that the midplate, if it is lightened, shines red, if not, remains black.

*A special thanks goes to "Lumitronix", sponsor of the SuperFlux-LEDs with the Aluminiumrails.*







*Another special thanks goes to the sponsor "Aquatuning" who made the watercooling upgrade possible.*







*Hardware:*


Intel Core i7-930
EVGA X58 SLI Classified
XFX HD5850 Black Edition Crossfire
2 x Seagate 7200.12 500 GByte (Raid 0)


Heatkiller 3.0
EK FC5850
MIPS EVGA X58 Classified Kühler

Heatkiller SilentStar
Aquastream XT
Phobya G-changer 480
TFC Xchanger 120
*To-Do:*


to get the Tower black
Mainboard Backlight
BTX-Mod
Top-Window
Seiten-Window
Stealth-Mod
paint Heatkiller
new plugs for the watercooling
cover the 5,25" bays
red shining Midplate

*List of contents:*

*#1* _Right about now_
*#2* _Painted Heatkiller_
*#3* _Painted Disk Drive_

*#1 *_Right about now_

BTX-Mod already done:







Stealthmod:











[/COLOR]*#2* _Painted Heatkiller_




































†


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 11, 2010)

WOOO!

Welcome to the forums and thanks for sharing the work log, f'ing love work logs. Especially black & red ones.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 11, 2010)

Welcome, I'm going to do that same thing with the face plate over the DVD drive.


----------



## Tintin (Jun 12, 2010)

You mean the Stealthmod, don't you ?

Here are some new Pics of the painted Diskdrive and my Heatkiller on the Motherboard:


----------



## crush3r (Jun 12, 2010)

Woah, that's smart. Especially liking what you've done with the Heatkiller!


----------



## DigitalUK (Jun 12, 2010)

love the motherboard mod, seems to have a military look to it. looking forward to seeing the end result.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2010)

oh god this is just lovely.  Love what you did with the HK Block, welcome aboard and thanks for sharing


----------



## Tintin (Jun 17, 2010)

Finally my Plexiglas/Acrylglass arrived. But unfortunatly i made a mistake at my calculations and so, both sides, are missing 11 mm. That means i have to order new one ...

But here are some Pictures, to get an impression. The edges aren't polished and the foil isn't removed as well. But have a look. Pretty nice as I think.

*#4 *_First Pictures of the Midplate
 _


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 17, 2010)

Where did you order from? I like that idea.


----------



## Tintin (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks. I ordered the Glass at "Plexiglas-shop.de". It's a german shop. Pretty nice quality.

The combination of "Hi-Gloss" and "Endlighten" Glass creates that black/red effekt. Depends wheater the LEDs are switched on or off.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 17, 2010)

WOW, that looks sweet!


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 17, 2010)

Are there holes for LED all along the 2 sides?


----------



## Loosenut (Jun 17, 2010)

subbed, too nice to pass up

I love what you've done so far


----------



## Tintin (Jun 21, 2010)

> Are there holes for LED all along the 2 sides?



No. I took these these aluminium profiles with these "SuperFlux LEDs".


----------



## Tintin (Jun 28, 2010)

A little Update after having a short break.

Finally I've got my second 5850 which should have been shipped today but DHL just thinks to annoy me and they don't deliver my shipment. The parts of the TJ07 planned to be painted black are shipped to change their colour. My special backplate from "Martmamod" is to come in about three weeks.

And something for the eyes:


----------



## Tintin (Jul 1, 2010)

Little Update: I've got first pictures of my painted caseparts. A special thanks to Aquatuning and A-C-Shop for the support.


----------



## Tintin (Jul 2, 2010)

Today, my order from Aquatuning arrived. Unfortunatly there misses one litre of my cooling fluid.






Some pictures from one of my graphic cards. I'm afraid the pictures aren't that good.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 2, 2010)

Really nice stuff in those last pics, love the water block


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Amongst the horde of newer cases, this thread's reminding me why I love the TJ07 so much again.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 2, 2010)

subbed


----------



## Tintin (Jul 3, 2010)

What does "subbed" mean? The translation makes no sense to me .

Another small Update. My painted Parts from A-C-Shop arrived today. Really nice quality.






First fitting with my Phobya 480, my TFC 120, my Aquastream and my Seasonic. The parts are sitting very close together. I'm happy, that my Seasonic has standardsize despite having 750 W.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 3, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2010)

Did you ever get any farther on this?  bump for TJ07 mods...


----------



## Akumos (Oct 18, 2010)

Loving the work! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## nessu (Oct 18, 2010)

You have to do some "red mod" for that pump also like you did to cpu block  sub'd!


----------

